# milk soap recipe



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

Hello Homesteaders, I'm looking for a raw sheep milk recipe that is unscented (intended for hunters) and without harsh chemical ingredients. Thanks a bunch ~ Chris


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

You can use almost any simple soap recipe and just use the raw sheep milk as liquid. Make sure you freeze the milk before using or the lye will scorch it. Lye is one of the harshest chemicals I can think of. Fortunately, after the soap saponifies they lye should not be active if the soap is made right.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Chris,
There are recipes on my soap making pictorial page. If you haven't made soap before, I highly suggest you read the entire page before you begin.


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

Thank You both for responding 
Mullers Lane Farm, Love your web site! Everyone needs to visit. Cyndi, Thanks for writing your knowledge ~Chris


----------

